# Feedback from fishneedit.com Lighting PLEASE



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I am looking at ordering a 2x39W T5HO light fixture and this website seems to be one of the cheaper priced?? I am not sure if this is a good thing or not?? Anyone have any experience with ordering from them and are their lights any good?? It looks like they are the only place you can order specific bulb arrangements to suit your needs which should be good right??


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Daniel (sorry t-bore my brain is mush from mid-terms ). 

I was going to order the 2 X 39W fixture, BUT you cannot suspend the light without modifying the housing (the suspension kits don't work on the 2 bulb fixture). Other than that, they are good fixtures. Feel free to call the # on the website. Simon will get back to you . He even reversed my paypal payment because I wasn't able to suspend the light without modification (Simon actually talked me out of the sale because it didn't suit my needs ). A+ for customer service.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure who Daniel is, but thanks for the info Stuart. I am not suspending the light it will be resting on my tank with mounting legs. It also says the fixture comes with the mounting legs but I have some others as well in case theirs won't work with my tank.

Anyone else have any experience with these fixtures?

Cheers
Travis


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I first met simon about 2 years ago when he first got onto the scene.

I have had 3 seperate tanks and have also bought his lights, i have his lights on my current 75 gallon rimless. it's a 4 x 54 watt and came with suspension. I had to turn off 2 of the lights because it was TOO much light. Never had a problem with his products, his service is amazing and i will keep buying from him.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They look like nice units, but both times when I needed new lights they didn't have any in stock, so I ended up getting something else, so never got to try them.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I emailed him some questions, he responded(very timely). With the info on her as well I beleive i am going to order some lights from him! Thanks for the replys everyone.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a 4 foot unit before and they look nice but could probably use a tube upgrade as they came with some low end tubes. Decent bang for the buck.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

definately bookmarked this site, can't believe the prices of the fixtures


----------

